# Cruze Clutch problem



## CruzeTalk (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought a Chevrolet Cruze 2.0 VCDi LT 4d (2010/59) in UK. I immediately noticed a burning smell in the clutch. Had it checked at the dealers but they said they could not find anything wrong. My clutch has now gone at 24000 miles and have been told I have to replace the fly wheel as well at a substantial cost. Has anyone else experienced similar problems?


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

They should replace both under warranty.. I have the Eco mt so I expect I will be in need of a replacement sooner or later but there's no way I would pay
For something under the powertrain warranty


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

clutches are hardly ever covered under warranty


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

I can see covering a clutch at 2k miles, as that sometimes happens. The only part they do not cover though is the flywheel or clutch plate. The pressure plate should be covered, and if that was the problem, the rest of the clutch as well. At 24k miles though, I don't think you got much of any leg to stand on.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

well don't feel to bad.. at least you got 24k out of yours. I got 5k out of mine, car isn't even 2 months old. But then again, i should have NEVER let someone else drive my car...:cussing:


----------



## drakashmalik28 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes i have got the same problem in my cruze after it ran for 23667km to be exact the workshop says the flywheel needs to be changed and have given me an estimate of about 60,000


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

How do you drive your car? How much do you feather your clutch? 24K isn't really early for a clutch to go out. The clutch and flywheel on my truck was still great at 130K, but changed the clutch anyway.

That's even having hauled cars on a trailer and even cooked the clutch a time or two backing the trailer into the driveway, loaded.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Most of my clutches lasted @ 80000 miles(2 Aleros and 1 Camaro). Yea I had an Alero 4 dr 5 speed. Talk about an odd car. I loved the 5 speed and wanted a 4 door. The camaro had 77000 when I bought it and had to replace shortly afterward. So 24000 on a clutch. I would be very upset!!.


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

24,000 miles is obnoxiously early for a clutch replacement IMO. I bought my other car (a 1993 VW Corrado) used and have put 80,000 miles on the clutch. That's in addition to what the previous owner had on it before he sold it to me. From what I've seen as a Saturn and GM tech, 100k-150k miles per clutch disc is normal.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

drakashmalik28 said:


> Yes i have got the same problem in my cruze after it ran for 23667km to be exact the workshop says the flywheel needs to be changed and have given me an estimate of about 60,000


60,000 what?


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

BTW, if anyone is curious, the 1.4's flywheel is a beast. With the clutch and pressure plate on it, its a big two hands full, i don't know the official weight on it because i don't have a scale here and its not going to FedEx till in the morning. But what i can tell you it IS a dual mass flywheel. I'm betting the diesel is the same way. Not sure that added anything to this thread, except the knowledge that GM is using dual mass flywheels in some of these engines.

And i think 24k is WAY to soon to lose a clutch.


----------



## drakashmalik28 (Sep 20, 2011)

my car is single hand driven and I dont drive with my foot on the clutch though in delhi's traffic the use of clutch is increased but i have been using cars for last 10 years and my previous cars (santro and estilo and accord) have crossed more than 40k without any problem in the clutch


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Dual-mass flywheel. I didn't know but suspected it because sometimes I get a rattle from the transmission on a hot start during hot weather. Dual-mass units are good for adding smoothness but they steal HP because they're so heavy. Kind of like the way big wheels/tires take away HP on a Dynojet.

Mine is the 1.8. I'm guessing it has the dual-mass too but not totally certain. They're not the same motor. I only found out a week ago that my motor has a timing belt (which sucks).


----------



## weg29 (Sep 22, 2011)

CruzeTalk said:


> I bought a Chevrolet Cruze 2.0 VCDi LT 4d (2010/59) in UK. I immediately noticed a burning smell in the clutch. Had it checked at the dealers but they said they could not find anything wrong. My clutch has now gone at 24000 miles and have been told I have to replace the fly wheel as well at a substantial cost. Has anyone else experienced similar problems?


I have a Cruze here in CA, leased (not purchased, luckily) Feb. 2011 and experienced exactly the same issue that you mention. The first clutch burned out at approx 4,000 miles on the steep hills of San Fran. Had to replace the clutch and the flywheel at my own cost, the car would *not* shift into 2nd gear. I was very unhappy, my previous car's clutch lasted to 100k (VW), and that was with me learning how to drive a manual transmission on it when it was new! 4k is unacceptable. 24k is *unacceptable*!

Fast-forward to September, around 7k miles, driving home from work, the clutch starts burning out AGAIN! Each gear revs to 6k RPM and the car hardly moves, smoke city, etc. I am enraged. Had it towed to the dealer, who was well aware of the first clutch issue, and they have been working on the car for 2 weeks - and also paying for the first clutch and all those issues.

Clearly, there is something wrong in the assembly of the transmission that is causing this clutch-wearing-out thing. Luckily for me, I only have to drive this beast for 2.5 more years, but this first 6 months have been ****. Sooo disappointed.

I would imagine in your case, you have some recourse. This seems to be happening to more than one consumer - but after my first incident I was told nothing would be covered because clutch/flywheel are wear-and-tear items, not warranty items. Hopefully, this will happen to you again before the warranty expires like it did for me, sounds weird but I am glad it happened again and I don't have to eat the cost of the first repair.

Good luck! You are going to need it.


----------



## Blake (Mar 24, 2012)

Did you find anywhere in the uk to buy the parts apart from the main dealer coz I'm having the same problem and they want £900 plus


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Always a concern for us that have a clutch, 94 Cavalier with close to a hundred thousand miles on it has been troublefree. See Chevy has many different sources for these clutch disks. Also see as a DIY project with the flywheel, around 600 bucks for parts. Yes a poorly made clutch disk can tear up the pressure plate and flywheel. Would never get a rebuilt pressure plate, too many variables, but if the flywheel is not too bad, can be re-machined.

Taking off in first gear is always the worse wear on a clutch, especially if having to go my an incline. Tend to be too gentle in this respect, that 1.4L engine stalls very easily, have to give it more gas. But I think about the work involved in changing a clutch. At my old age, still can easily pull a transmission from a RWD vehicle, but with a FWD, need help from two strong guys. And the front end really has to be safely blocked up high. Think about that always when driving with a clutch.

But if GM is outsourcing crap, would get very very angry. Also seeing a long list of complaints with the automatic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have the original service order where you complained about the burning rubber smell? If so, you need to take that in to the dealer and show them that there was a problem with the car when you purchased it. If not, give GM/UK a call.


----------



## Blake (Mar 24, 2012)

*Clutch problem*

I had same problem mine has just gone and am struggling to find the parts any idea apart the main dealer


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't know if our politicians are receiving huge campaign funds from these Asian countries or being blackmailed by them. But it seems strange they are charging huge tariffs to our European allies, but no tariffs or even sending them cash to import their goods to countries like Japan, China, Taiwan, Korea, and Viet Nam that have given us a lot of problems in the past. And still are. 

This started in the early 70's and has become worse ever since. In the 50's and 60's, could actually buy all the parts yourself and assemble a vehicle cheaper than buying an assembled one off a showroom floor, that is ancient history. Today can pay as much as 150 times the cost of that part.

In theory at least, no one can sell you parts cheaper than your dealer, minimum distribution cost, and the OE' buy in huge quanity. But that also changed after the crunch, now robbing you blind. Claim they have to do that to stay in business. That seem contrary to logical business sense, you lower prices when the economy gets bad. Did that as a general manager, actually increased our business doing hard times. And have to add, since the early 70's, we had more than our share of hard times.

I know for a fact I found clutch parts on rockauto.com and autopartswarehouse.com before I purchased my Cruze. Wanted to see what I was in for after warranty. Just checked, no longer listed. Were Delco parts, must be some kind of shortage going on now.

gmpartsdirect.com still list them, but S&H charges are outrageous. Can print that list out and take it to your dealer and have a long talk with either the owner or general manager since you are having problems with the car you purchased from him. Not a **** reason in the world they cannot beat gmpartsdirect.com prices. Have done that.


----------

